# UKRAINE | Urban Transport Compilation



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

*Ukrainian Subway*

Ukraine has very extensive Metro transportation system. It's the most efficient and vital Metro in whole of Eastern Europe because it is absolutely necessary, without it country would get paralyzed, and carries out transportation of 3 million passangers daily.

Ukraine has active subway in *Kyiv*, *Kharkiv*, *Dnipropetrovsk*, Underground-Rail in *Kriwij-Rij * and under construction Subway of *Donetsk*.

Kyiv Metropoliten is a system of active arteries of the capital. Today it accounts for 45 fully operated stations and nine more are being developed and constructed as we speak.










I am copying this from my "Kyiv - Construction Boom" thread where Metro was mentioned as well:

Design of Metro stations in Kyiv Metro varies exetremely one from another. Although there are some standard types such as "sorokonozhka" which is just plain panel with quadratic columns.










This is Universitet Station which is right under a University. As you can see there are busts of famous people such as Shevchenko and Pushkin. This is a very old station, more than 40 years old.


















My station Zolota Brama (Golden Gates) is located under a historic Golden Gates reconstruction, which are gates that were there 1000 years ago and defended Kyiv and Europe as whole from asian invaders. It was built 15 years ago.









Zhitomirska Station opened just a year ago. On this picture it is still not completely furbished. Although you can see the plasma-tv there which are now being installed on every single station for entertainment and commercial. 









Republican Stadium station 









Slavutych Station represents the simplest design. Opened in 1992.









Minsk Station, named in honor of Belarusian capital city. 









All pictures taken from Unofficial Site of Kyiv-Metro fans www.metropoliten.kiev.ua



















Each station is constructed by it's unique design, a competition of designers selects best version and adopts. Some resemble Kyiv's glorious 1500 years old past and other's symbolize the present and the future.




































Many tourists consider visiting Kyiv's Underground a "must-see". It is believed to symbolize our capital in it's modern developed form yet with a distinguished past.










*Dnipropetrovsk*

Has so far the youngest Metropoliten in the whole country. It has opened in 1995 and is now developing further. Station designs are simpler than in the Capital yet are clean, bright and effective:





































*Kharkiv*

Which is a huge city with population over a million (there is a thread here with pics of it somewhere, if desire arises to see those, it may be easily found).

Metro of Kharkiv is very extensive and altogether comprises three fully operated lines and the fourth one is in the plannings as well. Last than a month ago 2 new stations opened up in Kharkiv.









































































*Krywij-Rig*

Has an underground transportation which is not always accepted as Metro. Even though it is underground, these are underground-trams.
It's also very controversial in Ukraine and whole world. This city has population of only 700,000 and according to Ukrainiam legislation only a city with over a million population can ask for a Metro. This is also common all over the world.




























P.S. Pay attention to name of the cities, these are not all Metro from Kyiv but 4 different cities.

If any additional confusion arises, those are not pictures of every station


----------



## kub86 (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow, I had no idea Kiev had such a beautiful metro! They look like the ones in Moscow. How long does it take for the subway system and stations to be built? It sounds like the Ukraine is modernizing their system or expanding.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

kub86 said:


> Wow, I had no idea Kiev had such a beautiful metro! They look like the ones in Moscow. How long does it take for the subway system and stations to be built? It sounds like the Ukraine is modernizing their system or expanding.


On average with full funding it takes a year to build 2 stations. So long because it's very difficult constructing metro in Kyiv since the city is situated on hills and therefore the Metro is extremely deep (100m below) which is the deepest underground transport in the world. Design is often changed right during the construction, which is a common practice in Ukraine today.

Ukraine is modernizing the system and also constantly expanding. Construction never stops in Kyiv, although there are constant (unfortunately) breaks in the funding for Donetsk and Dnipropetrovsk.

You've noticed correctly that some stations in Kyiv Underground look similar to the underground palaces of Moscow.


----------



## sOmeOne (Feb 6, 2003)

Great stuff! Wish there were higher-quality shots tho.
In Kiev the metro functions just like in Moscow. You get carts coming in and out of the station every 15 seconds in rush hour, and in normal hours you get a cart every 30 seconds.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

sOmeOne said:


> Great stuff! Wish there were higher-quality shots tho.
> In Kiev the metro functions just like in Moscow. You get carts coming in and out of the station every 15 seconds in rush hour, and in normal hours you get a cart every 30 seconds.


Thanks. I'll try locating better quality shots.


----------



## sightlessgod (Sep 6, 2004)

Pan Barvinok thank you for posting such wonderful and educational post about the metro in Ukraine. Even though I myself find metro of St-Petersburg and Moscow to be slightly superior I find them to be very similar in cleanliness and eye candy. The same can't be said about the subway in my current residence in the village of Brooklyn.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Kiev has some extremely beautiful subway stations. The metro system also seems to be very thorough, in that it has many lines going in all directions of the city.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

nice, got that russian feel to it from the days of the ussr.


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

wow 
these are quite nice subway stations....

diverse, 
old but elegant, 
and some are modern and nice

very extense metro system (subway)

I wish I could visit the eastern Europe very soon


----------



## Hitesh (Sep 6, 2003)

..


----------



## barnim (May 17, 2003)

Could anyone paste some photos of Kievian Fast Tram?


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

The fast-tram of Kyiv
They are never intercepted by a road, any type of crossing, therefore they are able to travel at full speed. 










This is the inside of the Kyiv's metro-cars(wagons).


----------



## Palal (Sep 6, 2004)

Pan_Stanislav said:


> The fast-tram of Kyiv
> This is the inside of the Kyiv's metro-cars(wagons).


May I point out that the pic you showed is an 817.17/.14 series car (I think I got that right) built 1973-present.
The E -series cars with various mods (built 1963-70, undergone at least 2 full rehabs), which once looked like this:








may soon look like this (still a prototype):

















All pictures taken from http://metropoliten.kiev.ua/




Pan_Stanislav said:


> The fast-tram of Kyiv
> They are never intercepted by a road, any type of crossing, therefore they are able to travel at full speed.


I lived at the outer terminus of this tram (#1) from '91 to '95. Let me say that the service was horrible. The cars were overcrowded, the headways were unbearable, etc. Now there's talk about modernizing the tram and even modernizing the Tatra T3 cars into modern-looking 3-part articulated trains with a middle low-floor section. This is still only a project. I don't know about funding, or whatnot. 


























A few weeks earlier - still unassembled. These pics predate those above:
http://www.komitet.kiev.ua/brno/1.jpg - back view
http://www.komitet.kiev.ua/brno/2.jpg - back view
http://www.komitet.kiev.ua/brno/3.jpg - inside 
http://www.komitet.kiev.ua/brno/4.jpg - windshield 
http://www.komitet.kiev.ua/brno/5.jpg - front headlights 
http://www.komitet.kiev.ua/brno/6.jpg - low-floor section http://www.komitet.kiev.ua/brno/7.jpg - inside
http://www.komitet.kiev.ua/brno/8.jpg


----------



## Mongo8780 (Oct 9, 2004)

I was in Kyiv in 96 and 97 and there was this one station we went to where the escalator ride took forever. I read somewhere that they could double as bomb shelters if needed thats why they were built so deep. It was a great system though.


----------



## G.N (May 7, 2004)

I had no idea it is so deep! What about the access? Lifts,escalators?


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Some wonderful stations there, thanks for the info and photo's.


----------



## Palal (Sep 6, 2004)

G.N said:


> I had no idea it is so deep! What about the access? Lifts,escalators?


Deep-level stations all have escalators (usually 4 per exit). Not-so-deep stations don't have escalators. The system, just as all other ex-Soviet systems, don't have elevators, and are not accessible to people with disabilities.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

Great pics. Ex-Soviet metro systems are usually very beautiful!


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Makes me want to go there, if only to see the Metro !


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Looks nice.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Trolleybus system in Lutsk*










*Began operation*: 1972
*Number of routes*: 15
*System length*: 109 km






















































http://transphoto.ru/photo/491248/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/441775/

*http://lpe.at.ua/*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Coming up next Tuesday is the 50th anniversary of the Zhitomir Trolleybus, the most important event in Zhitomir this year.

http://transphoto.ru/events.php?action=show&eid=24


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

OK.
BTW - nice photos.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Terrorism on public transportation infrastructure of Dnepropetrovsk.
The bomb was hidden in a trash urn on the corner of ulitsa Serova and prospekt Karla Marksa. As a tram running on route #1 approached, the bomb exploded.









source: http://transphoto.ru/photo/492781/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)




----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ The main thing is that there were no casualties.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Who was the terrorist, what did he want?


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ While nothing is known... We are waiting for the results of the investigation.


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

Woonsocket54 said:


> what in the world is Leroy Merlin? Is that like Home depot?


This is not a "Home Depot", just a presentation of a new urban public transport!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Alex_Riccio said:


> This is not a "Home Depot", just a presentation of a new urban public transport!


But why was this presentation going on at a Home Depot?


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

^^
This is a presentation of buses and trolleybuses. In Kiev, bus and trolleybus depots are located separately, so it was decided to hold a presentation in a more convenient location.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^
Ти розберися для початку, про що там була мова. Факт залишається фактом, що презентацію зробили на майданчику магазину будівельних матеріалів Leroy Merlin. В США немає магазинів Leroy Merlin, тому людина поцікавилась, чи не схожа мережа Leroy Merlin на американську мережу Home Depot. Так, звичайно, схожа. На цьому питання можна вважати закритим. Не варто вставляти свої п'ять копійок, коли не розібрався, про що йдеться. Заздалегідь дякую.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Kyiv Light Rail









http://transphoto.ru/photo/495899/

More photos: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90427556&postcount=5


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kryvyi Rih Metrotram*
(type of LRT - the tramway system with high-speed rolling stock, capable of travelling at up to 80 km/h)

*Began operation:* 1986
*Daily ridership:* 0,11 million 









http://transphoto.ru/photo/140758/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/398961/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/305599/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/362728/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/325907/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/301478/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/292028/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/233213/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/477321/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/394954/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/462878/


----------



## Alex_Riccio (Jun 22, 2011)

Igor L. said:


> ^^
> Ти розберися для початку, про що там була мова. Факт залишається фактом, що презентацію зробили на майданчику магазину будівельних матеріалів Leroy Merlin. В США немає магазинів Leroy Merlin, тому людина поцікавилась, чи не схожа мережа Leroy Merlin на американську мережу Home Depot. Так, звичайно, схожа. На цьому питання можна вважати закритим. Не варто вставляти свої п'ять копійок, коли не розібрався, про що йдеться. Заздалегідь дякую.


Home Depot можно понять как автопарк...
А во-вторых не стоило тебе вообще практически полностью дублировать уже созданную тему: KYIV | Public Transport, хотя бы преподнес что-то новое, например, чтобы она полностью соответствовала названию *UKRAINE | Urban Transport Compilation*...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Metro*


















Зроблено в Україні ^^ Made in Ukraine 

http://transphoto.ru/photo/398920/
http://transphoto.ru/photo/385523/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Light Rail*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/denvol/5125085579/sizes/l/in/photostream/

More photos: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90427556&postcount=5


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Alex_Riccio said:


> Home Depot можно понять как автопарк...


:nuts: Я начебто ясно написав, що спочатку варто розібратися, а вже потім вставляти свої п'ять копійок. Там по тексту абсолютно зрозуміло, що мова йде про мережу будівельних мегамаркетів Home Depot.



Alex_Riccio said:


> А во-вторых не стоило тебе вообще практически полностью дублировать уже созданную тему: KYIV | Public Transport, хотя бы преподнес что-то новое, например, чтобы она полностью соответствовала названию *UKRAINE | Urban Transport Compilation*...


Я не знаю, куди ти дивишся, але в цій гілці вже є світлини громадського транспорту з Дніпропетровська, Харкова, Львова, Донецька, Кривого Рогу та Луцька, а надалі з'являться світлини громадського транспорту й з інших міст України. По-друге, мені в твоїй гілці не сподобалися ні світлини, ні подача матеріалу, тому я й вирішив створити нову гілку, але вже по всій Україні, а не лише по Києву.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Alex_Riccio said:


> Home Depot можно понять как автопарк...
> А во-вторых не стоило тебе вообще практически полностью дублировать уже созданную тему: KYIV | Public Transport, хотя бы преподнес что-то новое, например, чтобы она полностью соответствовала названию *UKRAINE | Urban Transport Compilation*...


Да не автопарк а магазин строительных матерьялов. Но понятно почему слово депо может привести к не пониманию.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

They've begun construction on the western loop of Vinnitsa tram.










This new line will link Barskoye Shosse and Vyshenka









http://www.depo.vn.ua/novosti/raznoe/pochalosya-bud-vnitstvo-novo-dorogi-na-vishents


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Deo said:


> Hi guys (and girls ;] )
> 
> Do you have any photos of Lviv's trolleybuses and line maps with trolleybuses stop?


http://transphoto.ru/set.php?l=en - the ultimate source for urban electric transit in CIS countries.

http://transphoto.ru/photo/479445/ - map.


----------



## Deo (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv funicular*

The funicular was built in 1905. Kyiv funicular is part of the public transport system of Kyiv.









http://www.zharii.kiev.ua/?l=en









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/150416/









http://antonsky.livejournal.com/

16024436


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^








http://transphoto.ru/photo/465601/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ 
...better and better








http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/pereprava-582193/


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Ukrainian * *Bogdan*

*A601*









very nice ceiling


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Ukrainian Bogdan*

*A403*


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Ukrainian Bogdan*

*T801*


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

A huge embarrassment for every Ukrainian man, woman as child as the Donetsk governor is proposing to permanently end construction of Donetsk metro

http://rian.com.ua/economy/20130204/336840633.html


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^
This is the right decision. Construction of the subway system is not reasonable for Donetsk.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Bogdan


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipripetrovsk*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79138&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79136&period=30


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Kyiv Light Rail, Line 1









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

Igor L. said:


> ^^
> This is the right decision. Construction of the subway system is not reasonable for Donetsk.


But, what about the Rapid tram, with some short underground sections, like in Kriviy Ryh?


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ This would be a reasonable solution /in my humble opinion/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv funicular*









http://transphoto.ru/photo/506257/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Trolleybus depot in Kyiv*









http://transphoto.ru/photo/506176/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Metro*

Metro depot (green line)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/567580/

In the underground tunnel (blue line)








http://transphoto.ru/photo/567942/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Metro*

*Dispatch Center*

- 1960s



















- 1980s










- at present 






















































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

*Ukrainian made, LAZ E-301*







*Ukrainian made, LAZ A-183-CNG*





Give us 10 years, guys, and we will conquer the whole Europe with our tech. products.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Can't wait to see these beautiful Ukrainian buses here in the USA as well as in Russia, Israel and all over the world.


Ukrainian Bogdan buses already in Russia. 
Not sure about Israel, small country has small orders. They are currently expanding in Europe. As for Ukrainian LAZ, Macedonia placed good order a couple of years ago and they use them already. 
http://www.kyivpost.com/content/business/laz-finishes-supply-of-buses-to-macedonia-111600.html

*Ukrainian LAZ in Macedonia*









*Ukrainian Bogdan in Czech Republic*









*Ukrainian Bogdan in Russia* 
Follow the link http://forum.tr.ru/read.php?4,1059344 (RUS lang)


----------



## Andrej_LJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes we have 88 of those LAZ buses in Skopje, Macedonia. We are not satisfied with them at all, since in the first year of service, 3 of them burned. The supplier said that they are not designed for such hot cities as Skopje is (i presume the plains of Ukraine are less hot). All the plastic equipment is falling off, very bad quality and production. Even the chinese Yutong buses are proving to be way better than LAZ. 

They even considered building trolleybus network in Skopje using ElectroLAZ but good they have not done that! 

Sorry guys that is the truth!


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Andrej_LJ said:


> Yes we have 88 of those LAZ buses in Skopje, Macedonia. We are not satisfied with them at all, since in the first year of service, 3 of them burned. The supplier said that they are not designed for such hot cities as Skopje is (i presume the plains of Ukraine are less hot). All the plastic equipment is falling off, very bad quality and production. Even the chinese Yutong buses are proving to be way better than LAZ.
> 
> They even considered building trolleybus network in Skopje using ElectroLAZ but good they have not done that!
> 
> Sorry guys that is the truth!



No worries. I think that it is okay for the first order. I saw burning Scania buses and other big names - it just happens sometimes. 
3 out of 88 I think is okay, hope they will substitute them. LAZ just started, anyway. 
Yeap, I think weather in Macedonia is hotter compare to Ukraine and many European countries, 
but they will take it as valuable experience and update production technology for sure. 
We don't have issues with them in Ukraine, they are just nice. But personally I'm big fun of *Bogdan Buses*.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

While LAZ of Ukraine was supplying Skopje, it is a well-known fact that MAZ was supplying buses to Belgrade. I wonder what the burn ratio for MAZ in Belgrade is. Perhaps someone has done an analysis of the various burning buses across the territory of the former Socialist Federal Republic of Yugoslavia?


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> While LAZ of Ukraine was supplying Skopje, it is a well-known fact that MAZ was supplying buses to Belgrade. I wonder what the burn ratio for MAZ in Belgrade is. Perhaps someone has done an analysis of the various burning buses across the territory of the former Socialist Federal Republic of Yugoslavia?


Mate, MAZ is Belarusian transport, not Ukrainian.
Please discuss this in related threads.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Andrej_LJ said:


> Yes we have 88 of those LAZ buses in Skopje, Macedonia. We are not satisfied with them at all, since in the first year of service, 3 of them burned. The supplier said that they are not designed for such hot cities as Skopje is (i presume the plains of Ukraine are less hot). All the plastic equipment is falling off, very bad quality and production. Even the chinese Yutong buses are proving to be way better than LAZ.
> 
> They even considered building trolleybus network in Skopje using ElectroLAZ but good they have not done that!
> 
> Sorry guys that is the truth!


What was the reason for fire?
At least in Kyiv, there was a lot of problems with early LAZ, because of Kyiv wanted the cheapest engines, electronics and etc.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

XAN_ said:


> What was the reason for fire?
> At least in Kyiv, there was a lot of problems with early LAZ, because of Kyiv wanted the cheapest engines, electronics and etc.


I think *Ukrainian Bodgan* will be the top brand.
The latest stuff they make is very advanced.
LAZ, probably, will be in budget niche for some time.


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

SkyGurt said:


> I think *Ukrainian Bodgan* will be the top brand.
> The latest stuff they make is very advanced.
> LAZ, probably, will be in budget niche for some time.


I don't think so, the price for LAZ and Bogdan are pretty much the same.


----------



## Klippety Klopp (Mar 22, 2012)

SkyGurt: Could you please explain what the technical characteristics are that make Bogdan Buses more advanced than, say, Mercedes or Scania, or any other international bus producer? How did Bogdan Buses gain the experience and expertise to produce buses that are better than other companies in Europe and further afield? Are they producing all their bus parts independently?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Klippety Klopp said:


> SkyGurt: Could you please explain what the technical characteristics are that make Bogdan Buses more advanced than, say, Mercedes or Scania, or any other international bus producer? How did Bogdan Buses gain the experience and expertise to produce buses that are better than other companies in Europe and further afield? Are they producing all their bus parts independently?


Pretty sure Mercedes and Scania are not Ukrainian buses, so you're likely to be told to take this discussion to another board.


----------



## Klippety Klopp (Mar 22, 2012)

The question is actually to do more with what makes Bogdan Buses so good in the opinion of SkyGurt. I was just curious what he believes their potential unique selling point is as compared to other companies as he claims they will be the 'brand number one bus company in both Europe and the rest of the world'. I hope it's a fair question to his claim and that this is the right place to post the question, too!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Write the question in *private message* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=989797 



Woonsocket54 said:


> Pretty sure Mercedes and Scania are not Ukrainian buses, *so you're likely to be told to take this discussion to another board*.


*+1*


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Klippety Klopp said:


> SkyGurt: Could you please explain what the technical characteristics are that make Bogdan Buses more advanced than, say, Mercedes or Scania, or any other international bus producer? How did Bogdan Buses gain the experience and expertise to produce buses that are better than other companies in Europe and further afield? Are they producing all their bus parts independently?


Thanks for your question.

As regarding standards, new models follow EURO 5 standard.
For example, this model based on diesel and electrical engine (part of the produced power goes to the electrical accumulator and after that may be used for many proposes, including power generation for the engine again).









Driving characteristic are amazing: it is easy to drive, brake, inclination of the bus goes very nicely when bus driver turns. It makes this bus very comfortable for passengers, far beyond Scania and Mercedes (I use the latest Scania, Mercedes and MAN models on a daily basis, but they are not so good compare to Bogdan). You, probably, also spotted our amazing interior design: everything looks neat inside and very convenient for passengers, also for those with disabilities. 

The price, operational and maintenance cost will be a surprise for you!

As regarding your question how Bogdan and other advanced Ukrainian brands gained experience. 
This goes deeper than just describing one company. You probably remember technology superiority of Soviet Union. Ukraine hosted more than 40% of all Soviet Union research projects. As a result, we inherited lots of manufacturing companies, lots of engineering schools with the smartest people on Earth. For some time our local bus companies worked for internal market and also produced stuff for our neighborhood countries because we fixed economical issues after transitional period. Now is the time when advanced Ukrainian products will be expanding its geography. 
We also have our own High-Speed trains which we are going to sell, see: Ukraine | High Speed Rail

The reason why Scania and others have good share on the market just because we where busy with updating manufacturing.
Take a look at tech. product list of our country: airplanes (the latest model Antonov An-158), high-speed trains (KVSZ train), Space Rockets, cars, buses, metro cars, etc.
We are not only capable to provide Europe with better buses, but go far ahead of competition. 

Just to summarize all advantages: 
a) Follows the latest EURO standards 
b) Semi diesel and semi electrical efficient engine
c) Electricity accumulation when the bus moves and usage it to power the engine
d) Sleek movement, beautiful interior
e) Orientated to passengers also with disabilities
f) Great quality, affordable price and small operational and maintenance costs
g) Great exterior design which will make your city better

I hope this clarifies. You may PM me if you have more questions. Cheers.


----------



## Klippety Klopp (Mar 22, 2012)

SkyGurt: Well, thank-you very much for such a concise and in-depth response. I have never had the chance to ride a bus built by Bogdan Motors, even though I have travelled to Kiev and parts of western Ukraine in the late 1990s - which, at that time, were still seemingly using Soviet-era vehicles. I am very interested in seeing how relatively new brands are coping with new markets and demands (Solaris and Skoda also spring to mind).


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Klippety Klopp said:


> SkyGurt: Well, thank-you very much for such a concise and in-depth response. I have never had the chance to ride a bus built by Bogdan Motors, even though I have travelled to Kiev and parts of western Ukraine in the late 1990s - which, at that time, were still seemingly using Soviet-era vehicles. I am very interested in seeing how relatively new brands are coping with new markets and demands (Solaris and Skoda also spring to mind).


You are welcome. Now Ukraine absolutely different country, you may come and see it again. 
EU and UK passport holders do not need a visa.
Our brands also have some additional benefits: we understand CIS (Commonwealth of Independent States) markets, we can better access them and these markets are huge and they need new stuff.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Metro*

Olimpiiska Station, 1981













































http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Metro*

'Tarasa Shevchenko' Metro Station, 1980




































http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Metro*

'Petrivka' Metro Station, 1980



























http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Metro*

'Heroiv Dnipra' Metro Station, 1982



























http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

^^ First time going through this thread, and oh my goodness... are those Metro stations in Kiev? Those look absolutely spectacular... makes me want to go there just to adore arts in motion! I don't know if Moscow's stations look similar to Kiev's, but, I must say that those are wonderful to look at, especially that the themes are much less linked to the Soviet era and instead focus on what's going on today. However, those look really gorgeous indeed... Lovely subway station shots!


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

They look great indeed, like a palace of public transport. It's the same story in Moscow. The stations were mainly built during the sovjet era.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Hmm... Many metro stations have been built in modern Ukraine /1992-2012/
BTW, the new metro stations look better than old stations which were built in the Soviet era.

'Ipodrom' Metro Station, 2012


















http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Igor L., I can argue with that. There are good and bad designs both among the old, soviet-era stations... For example Demiivska and Holosiivska Was both opened in 2010, but D. is a lovely station, while H. is absolutely dull and 'sterile'.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Metro*

'Obolon' Metro Station, 1980



























http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Metro*

'Ploshcha Lva Tolstoho' Metro Station, 1981



























http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## thainoodles (Aug 29, 2012)

Kay, i just want to say i find the blind faith you put in your country and its "products" inspiring and laughable at the same time, good thing its not yours to decide what is good and what is not.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Metro*

'Minska' Metro Station, 1982


















http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

@thainoodles

We develop and manufacture aircrafts (http://www.antonov.com/?lang=en), we develop and manufacture space rockets (http://www.yuzhmash.com/). :cheers2: Poles engaged in the production of buses. :lol:


----------



## thainoodles (Aug 29, 2012)

Amazing how little you know about your immediate surrounding.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Metro Bridge in Kyiv


















http://transphoto.ru/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk tram system*

*Began operation*: 1928
*Number of routes*: 10 
*System length*: 130,5 km



























http://www.panoramio.com/user/969211









http://transphoto.ru/photo/533777/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/507577/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/528213/









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Donetsk_map_tram.jpg?uselang=uk

Bonus=)

*1978*








http://transphoto.ru/photo/322205/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Igor L. said:


>


Donetsk is truly the center of the world.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk trolleybus*

*Began operation*: 1939
*Number of routes*: 17 (12+5) 
*System length*: 139 km









http://transphoto.ru/photo/494581/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/78775/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/533775/ ^^ old school=)









http://transphoto.ru/photo/523994/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/523264/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/494399/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/535127/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/512426/

Remembering the Euro 2012...








http://transphoto.ru/photo/507973/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/565666/









http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Файл:Donetsk_map_trol.jpg


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk trolleybus*

*Retro pics*

*1947*








http://transphoto.ru/photo/496554/

*1952*








http://transphoto.ru/photo/496923/

*1980*








http://transphoto.ru/photo/172774/


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*I've deleted the pissing match, and would strongly advise those such as thainoodles not to get into it again as I would be forced to hand out
an automatic infraction. I do hope this is clearly understood by all. Thank you.*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*ElectroLAZ, Lviv Bus Factory LAZ, Ukraine*










LAZ E183A1, Made in Ukraine









http://transphoto.ru/photo/429351/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/428200/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/415940/

*http://laz.ua/en/*


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*









http://transphoto.ru/photo/508368/


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Igor L. said:


> 'Minska' Metro Station, 1982
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite station! :cheers2:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk. Metro Station "Vokzalnaja"*









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80242&gaz_author_id=13506


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Metro construction in Ukraine*

which sections of Kiev metro line 4 are really under construction apart of the new bridge? (on booth sides)

which sections are u.c. in Kharkov? 
also line 3 south?


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

metro-world said:


> which sections of Kiev metro line 4 are really under construction apart of the new bridge? (on booth sides)
> 
> which sections are u.c. in Kharkov?
> also line 3 south?


No subway-specific works on Kyiv line 4, only bridge building at the moment.
Kharkiv - line 3 north, 1 station u\c (Prospekt Permohy).


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kharkiv*









http://transphoto.ru/photo/394855/


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm pleasantly surprised at how orderly the Blue Line (Kiev) depot is, and the train color matches the line name too! Comparing the 1980s picture versus today, not only the train cars have colors painted in them (typically, subway colors either are white or steel gray), but also the train cars look much more modern (with windshield wipers and angled lighting) today than 30 years ago. Sure, the train sets may be shorter than other subway systems, but I can sense the colors of Ukraine are proudly painted on each train car, and I can feel the pride riding that metro.

Question, though: are there any plans to extend the train sets from five to six cars, if not more? Plus, how long is a typical subway platform, and how many cars can those serve?


----------



## rumoruka (Dec 27, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Question, though: are there any plans to extend the train sets from five to six cars, if not more? Plus, how long is a typical subway platform, and how many cars can those serve?


Platforms at all stations only 100 m in length or 5 carshno:. The fourth line plan for 6 cars (120m)


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

fieldsofdreams said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised at how orderly the Blue Line (Kiev) depot is, and the train color matches the line name too! Comparing the 1980s picture versus today, not only the train cars have colors painted in them (typically, subway colors either are white or steel gray), but also the train cars look much more modern (with windshield wipers and angled lighting) today than 30 years ago. Sure, the train sets may be shorter than other subway systems, but I can sense the colors of Ukraine are proudly painted on each train car, and I can feel the pride riding that metro.
> 
> Question, though: are there any plans to extend the train sets from five to six cars, if not more? Plus, how long is a typical subway platform, and how many cars can those serve?


Lines 1,2,3 have 100 m long platforms - 5 car train. Currently there is no plan to rebuild stations for 6+ car - that would be expensive as hell.
Line 4 (u/c) will be 6 car (120 m long platforms).

BTW, classic paint scheme of Kyiv metro was blue with white stripe (lines 2,3) and half blue/half green with black stripe* (line 1). There was brief period of grey liveries in 90th (I suppose it has to do something with lack of money during dark age of 1991-2002), which was dropped in favour of modern blue with yellow stripe livery.


*the actual photo is from Kharkiv, but the paint scheme is the same


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

SkyGurt said:


> Okay, guys, I will tell you a little bit more about Ukrainian low-floor trams.
> New tram project, 100% Ukrainian and 100% low-floor, will be released this year.
> 
> Producer: http://www.electron.ua/tram/











http://www.electron.ua

:cheers2:


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

The front of the tram is sexy, but the rear is a bit plain... They really should use the same ''mask' for rear too.
Anyway, I really happy that my country at last produces modern trams.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Light Rail*









http://vk.com/typical_kiev


----------



## Hybrid 87 (Aug 3, 2004)

I've looked through the thread and I've noticed that a (IMO) unique system is missing - Crimae Trolleybus. For those who don't know it - it's a long-distance trolleybus system connecting Simferopol, Alushta and Yalta (Here is a map of the system). I hope it still counts as "urban" system even if it goes far outside urban areas. 

Is there something new about this system? Any expansions plans (or worse - closure plans)? New trolleybuses?

I believe they've got new Bogdan T70110 and T70115 trolleybuses? Did they replace some older Škoda 9Tr/9TrH? Are the 9Tr's modernised?


----------



## LaksaLah (May 11, 2013)

New daily train between Chișinău, Moldova and Odessa, Ukraine


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

SkyGurt said:


> Okay, guys, I will tell you a little bit more about Ukrainian low-floor trams.
> New tram project, 100% Ukrainian and 100% low-floor, will be released this year.
> 
> Producer: http://www.electron.ua/tram/
> ...






































http://ipress.ua


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

How long is the ride between Kishinev and Odessa?


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> How long is the ride between Kishinev and Odessa?


The trip takes about 5 hours (180 km).


----------



## AlexisMD (Mar 13, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> How long is the ride between Kishinev and Odessa?


by car aproximatly 3.5 hours 
it depends on the traffic at the border


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Lviv*









http://transphoto.ru/photo/509604/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk*

The retro style is not dead=)









http://transphoto.ru/photo/599406/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

That looks like a wonderful way to see the center of the ancient and holy city of Dnepropetrovsk.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Kyiv Light Rail, Line 2









http://transphoto.ru/photo/603488/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Metro*

Red Line









http://elektraua.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Metro*

'Vystavkovyi Tsentr' Metro Station, 2011









http://transphoto.ru/photo/618923/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Kyiv Metro*

'Zoloti Vorota' Metro Station, 1989









^^ ^^
Design station in the Old Rus' style. :cheers2:












































































































http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ ^^


Igor L. said:


> 'Zoloti Vorota' Metro Station, 1989


Bonus=)









^^ ^^
night lighting :cheers2:

http://tov_tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Odessa*

Trolleybus route number 10









http://transphoto.ru/photo/621276/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*The new station of Kyiv Metro*

*Teremky Metro Station*, 2013

















































































http://tov-tob.livejournal.com/


----------



## billfranklin (Jan 28, 2007)

Supremely elegant!


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Donetsk*

Autumn 2013









http://transphoto.ru/photo/624530/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/633575/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Dnepropetrovsk Tram*

Here is the soon-to-be official map of the Dnepropetrovsk tram system. This is a good map, but it should also have the metro overlay











Source: http://transitmaps.tumblr.com/post/67799246661/dnipropetrovsk-zaytsev


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Here is the soon-to-be official map of the Dnepropetrovsk tram system. This is a good map, but it should also have the metro overlay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This map is very good, but there are no official information of whether or not this map introduced?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today on Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/europe/single-view/view/lviv-tramway-extension-funded.html
> 
> *Lviv tramway extension funded*
> 06 Jan 2014
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Khmelnitskiy trolleybus*

During this week's unrest, two trolleybuses were destroyed in the western Ukraine City of Khmelnitskiy.

Trolleybus 003








http://transphoto.ru/photo/664560/









http://transphoto.ru/photo/664491/

Trolleybus 279








http://transphoto.ru/photo/664492/


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

What are they protesting, public transit?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

dwdwone said:


> What are they protesting, public transit?


Euromaidan protests


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

dwdwone said:


> What are they protesting, public transit?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ukraine+protests


----------



## geometarkv (Apr 12, 2012)

Any updates on Donetsk metro? Since this euromaidan protest there in no chance for this metro to open any time soon. Thats sad.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

geometarkv said:


> Any updates on Donetsk metro? Since this euromaidan protest there in no chance for this metro to open any time soon. Thats sad.


No and propably we won't see metro here for a very long timehno:


----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

geometarkv said:


> Any updates on Donetsk metro? Since this euromaidan protest there in no chance for this metro to open any time soon. Thats sad.


Donetsk metro has no chances disregarding anynthig...


----------



## Klausenburg (Jul 25, 2007)

Donetsk doesn't have yet its own theread? :dunno:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Donetsk needs a metro to link it to Makeyevka.


----------



## amenhotep_from_zt (Nov 25, 2010)

В этом ролике я журналист из Житомира, турист приехавший в Винницу, своим взглядом расскажу вам о шикарных швейцарских трамваях, которые несколько лет назад были подарены бесплатно городу Винница, успешно эксплуатируются ним, и стали некой изюминкой украинского города.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

Trolleybuses 'Aviant-Kyiv-12.03', the oldest trolleybuses in Kyiv (~12% of all trolleybuses)

















































































source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Ukrainian trolleybuses 'Bogdan' in Ukraine's capital













































source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*









source









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*


















source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*



Romashka01 said:


>


...


Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

*CityLAZ 12LF (A183D1)*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Sumy*


















source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kharkiv*

LAZ E301D1 in Kharkiv


















source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipropetrovsk*









source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^And the same Dnipro trolleybuses in Zaporizhya:
http://transphoto.ru/city/147/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Metro*


















source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*



Oplot-M said:


> Trolleybus depot











source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*

The classic trolleybus 'Škoda 14TrM' in Odessa









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

Ukrainian trolleybuses "Bogdan Motors" in Ukraine's capital









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*



Oplot-M said:


> Construction of a new tram line in Lviv


More pics:













































source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Oplot-M said:


> Pushcha-Vodytsia (suburb of Kyiv)











source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Vinnytsia*

Ukrainian trolleybuses *Bogdan Т70117* in Vinnytsia



























source


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

^^
Wow, that station is actually super cool!


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Metro*

81-714.5М (МВМ)









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Light Rail*









source









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Light Rail*









source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Project of tram car from LAZ:
http://itc.ua/news/laz-nameren-pristupit-k-vyipusku-sovremennyih-tramvaev-ctg-18/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Light Rail*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

New validators in a cars of the Kyiv Light Rail 









source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New Mykolaiv tram map was added on urbanrail.net. Drawn by me:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ua/mykolaiv/mykolaiv.htm


----------



## Jermolov (Jan 16, 2016)

Kiev light rail seems nice. Any map of it?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Jermolov said:


> Kiev light rail seems nice. Any map of it?


Yes, you can see here:
http://wayfinding.kiev.ua/map/old/i/metro.png


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kryvyi Rih Light Rail*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Light Rail*









source









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv funicular*









source









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Electron T5L64 & Tatra KT4SU









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Light Rail*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Cherkasy*

Trolleybus depot









source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yesterday urbanrail.net completed series of Ukrainian tram maps, which I draw:

Mykolaiv tram:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ua/mykolaiv/mykolaiv.htm










Druzhkivka tram:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ua/druzhkivka/druzhkivka.htm










Luhansk tram, currently suspended:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ua/luhansk/luhansk.htm










Yenakiieve tram:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ua/yenakiieve/yenakiieve.htm










Horlivka tram:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ua/horlivka/horlivka.htm










And Kramatorsk tram:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/ua/kramatorsk/kramatorsk.htm


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kryvyi Rih*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Light Rail*

+ new tram 'Electron T5B64' (the first day in service)









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Zhytomyr*

*LAZ E183D1*









source









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Zhytomyr*

*Škoda 14Tr17/6M*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Why are those tracks spaced so far apart and on concrete rather than the historic cobblestones? To make driving for cars smoother?


This is done to reduces noise and vibration. Heavy monolithic slabs are more resistant to vibration.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Oplot-M said:


> + new tram 'Electron T5B64' (the first day in service)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mariupol*

MAN SL 172 HO









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

Bogdan А231









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

White and Yellow LAZ E183D1









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kirovohrad*

YuMZ T2









source


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Trolleybuses in Alushta





































source: http://varlamov.ru/1632763.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ ^^
Crimean Trolleybus (more pics):

*Bogdan Т80110*








source









source

*Bogdan Т60111*








source









source









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mariupol*



Oplot-M said:


> MAN SL 172 HO


More pics:









source









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

The new bus stop with solar panels






















































source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Vinnytsia*

VBZ Be 4/6 (Mirage)









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kharkiv*


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kharkiv Metro*



















Heated outdoor stairs :cheers2:








http://www.city.kharkov.ua/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kryvyi Rih*

*LAZ E183D1*








source

*ZiU-9*








source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

The morning of the working day (yesterday)

*06:37 AM*









*07:15 AM*








by me


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

*Gotha T59E* (city tours by tram) :cheers2:









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

*MAZ-203.065* 









Photo was taken by me


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Why don't they use the electronic displays?


:dunno:

I'm also interested in the answer to this question.


----------



## PavloSPB (Aug 17, 2010)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Why don't they use the electronic displays?


in most cases bus operators are trying to save money and are not buying control boards for displays, because this boards cost comparably much (sometimes 10% of used bus price, as they can be easily used with modern rolling stock). and without control boards electronic displays are useless piece of plastic.hno:

there are some cases when volunteers are revitalizing such systems, like in Lviv:


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

*MAZ-203.065* & *Bogdan Т70110*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

Construction of a tram line 













































source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

*Bogdan Т70110* & *MAZ-203.065* 









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kramatorsk, Donetsk Region*



Oplot-M said:


> Mercedes-Benz O405GTZ trolleybus
> 
> 
> 
> ...











source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Mariupol*

City Festival (not to be confused with the City Day)









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Metro*

Red Line









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Light Rail*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*



> Kyiv buys 10 trams Pesa Twist (Fokstrot 71-414).
> TCV - 11,5 million Euro
> 
> https://tender.me.gov.ua/EDZFrontOf...announce_detail/announce_detail?id=EDZrrs9X7V


^^ ^^









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

Bike racks on Kyiv buses



























source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New tram route 4 was opened in Odessa, between Khersonskyi Skver and Arkadiya:



Arditi said:


> *Ретро-трамвай открыл новый маршрут от Пересыпи до Аркадии*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Metro*

'Zoloti Vorota' Metro Station, 1989









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Bila Tserkva*

*MAZ-T103*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Zhytomyr*

*Škoda 14Tr17/6M*









source









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

*Bogdan Т70110* 









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

Two brothers=)









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

*1972*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

*CityLAZ 12LF (A183D1)
*









*Electron T5L64* 








source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Metro*

Red Line









source









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lutsk*

*Bogdan E231* 









source









source









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa*

*К1*









source









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Sloviansk, Donetsk Region*

*LAZ E183A1*









source


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

Oplot-M said:


> *Bogdan E231*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How short is that LAZ in the background? Somehow looks shorter than 12m


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> How short is that LAZ in the background? Somehow looks shorter than 12m


I think it's almost 10m:
https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Богдан_Т501.10


----------



## PavloSPB (Aug 17, 2010)

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> How short is that LAZ in the background? Somehow looks shorter than 12m


yes, this *Bogdan *is one of two 501th ewer built


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

*Bogdan Т90110*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

The new buses 'Electron'



























source




































source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipro City (former Dnipropetrovsk)*

The *Dnipro Т103* trolleybus in *Dnipro City* 









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

*Bogdan Т90110*









source



BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> How short is that LAZ in the background?


This is one of two prototypes of the *Bogdan Т501.10* (not LAZ).
This trolleybus was never produced commercially.



BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Somehow looks shorter than 12m


9,99 m


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Metro*

Green Line









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dnipro City*

*Tatra T6A2M*









source









source


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New Bogdan trolleybuses for Odessa:



Arditi said:


> http://timer-odessa.net/news/odesskie_trolleybusi_okrasyatsya_v_tsveta_goroda_771.html


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

^^ The trolleybus livery is made in colors of the flag of the city of Odessa. :cheers2:


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

But the color scheme does not fit it and does not loo nice.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv*

*Electron T19102* & *LAZ E183D1*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Funicular*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Suburb of Cherkasy*

*ACSM-321*









source


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv*

*LAZ E183D1*









source


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Lviv*

*Electron T3L44* 








Photo Credit









Photo Credit

*Tatra KT4SU*








Photo Credit


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Kharkiv*

*Tatra T6A5* 









Photo Credit


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Mariupol, Donetsk Region*

*ЛМ-2008 (71-153)* 








Photo Credit 

*К1*








Photo Credit 

*КТМ-5 (71-605)* & *КТМ-5 (71-605А)* 








Photo Credit 

*КТМ-5 (71-605А)* 








Photo Credit 

*ЛМ-2008 (71-153)* & *К1*








Photo Credit


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Poltava*

+5 new trolleybuses



wappoltava said:


> *НА 12-МУ МАРШРУТІ У ПОЛТАВІ ЗАПУСТЯТЬ 5 НОВИХ ТРОЛЕЙБУСІВ «БОГДАН»*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Mariupol, Donetsk Region*

*Mariupol gets 15 new buses*



An-178 said:


> *+15 нових автобусів*


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Lviv*









Photo Credit









Photo Credit 









Photo Credit


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Kyiv Light Rail*









Photo Credit


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Konstantinovka tram network was closed down on 26th December 2016. The cause has nothing to do with military confrotation - somebody stole 2 km of overhead wires, and decision was made to close down the system. Damage is estimated of UAN 2m (nearly $72,000) - it's not so much, but city's budget is small, and for them it was easy to abandon the system:
https://konstantinovka.in.ua/news/obshchestvo/v-konstantinovke-bolshe-ne-budut-hodit-tramvai


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne (Dec 16, 2012)

^^
wow hno:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Lisichansk trolleybus has ceased operation due to loss of power as a result of unpaid electricity bills.

http://v-reporter.com.ua/v-lisichanske-leo-obestochilo-trollejbusnoe-upravlenie.htm


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Lisichansk trolleybus has ceased operation due to loss of power as a result of unpaid electricity bills.
> 
> http://v-reporter.com.ua/v-lisichanske-leo-obestochilo-trollejbusnoe-upravlenie.htm


According to Transphoto website, owners of Lisichansk trolleybus had paid all bills and restored service.

Nevertheless, there's another bad news from Ukraine - Kramatorsk tramway closed down operations yesterday:
http://vp.donetsk.ua/gorod-region/gorod/60861-kramatorsk-rasproshchalsya-s-tramvayami


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Renovation of an old tram routes in Kharkiv:* 









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Kramatorsk gets 3 new trolleybuses (confirmed order: 7 trolleybuses)









source


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Odessa* 

Renovation of an old Татра trams: 









source









source









source


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kyiv* 

The 'Kyivpastrans' municipal transport company bought 100 new buses. The contract amount was 529 million UAH (€17 mln).


















source


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Odessa* 

*ACSM-321*, *Bogdan Т70117* & *Trolza-5265 Megapolis* (from left to right)








source


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv* 
/January 2018/









Source


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kyiv* 

Shevchenko Tram Depot: 



























Source


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv* 









Source









Source


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*'Politekhnichna' Station of the Kyiv Light Rail* 
(after reconstruction and rebranding)


























































































Pics by Serhyi Hrynkevych


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*'Polyova' Station of the Kyiv Light Rail* 
(after reconstruction and rebranding)













































Pics by Serhyi Hrynkevych


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Kropyvnytskyi, Central Ukraine* 









Link

The trolleybuses 'Dnipro T103' are main type of electric public transport in the city of Kropyvnytskyi.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Interesting that there is no Latin transcript even in new stations. 



Edelweiss Kh said:


> *'Politekhnichna' Station of the Kyiv Light Rail*
> (after reconstruction and rebranding)


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

micro said:


> Interesting that there is no Latin transcript even in new stations.


But they are Latin transcript on these signs - you can't see them in these photos


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

@*micro* 

If you look closely at the pics, you will see that all the names on maps, schemes and city signs are also shown in Latin transliteration but, unfortunately, in small font. 




























Large size photo (2048х1365): https://scontent.fiev12-1.fna.fbcdn...idXBsb2FkZXJfaWQiOiIxMDAwMDU2MjAzNjg0NDkifQ==

All pics were taken by Serhii Hrynkevych


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lviv* 

*Electron T5L64* 








Photo Credit

*Electron T3L44* 








Photo Credit

*Electron T19102*








Photo Credit

*Electron E19101* 








Photo Credit


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Metro Bridge in Kyiv* 
(Red Line of the Kyiv Metro)









https://photographers.ua/Gazda/


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Kharkiv plans to order metro train fleet

https://www.railjournal.com/index.php/rolling-stock/kharkiv-plans-to-order-metro-train-fleet.html




> KHARKIV Metro intends to launch a tender soon for the purchase of a fleet of metro trains and associated spare parts and maintenance equipment with an estimated value of €45m.
> 
> The trains will be about 96m long, and the contract will include the supply and commissioning of spare parts, maintenance workshop tools and equipment, and training.
> The contract will be funded through the Ukraine Urban Public Transport Project under a loan agreed between Ukraine and the European Investment Bank (EIB), which came into force in May 2017, to finance the modernisation of the public transport rolling stock and, where relevant, related infrastructures in selected Ukrainian cities.



Ghostpoet


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Trams in Lviv* 






























































































































Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

More pics from Lviv: 


















Pics by Alex Shutyuk


















Pics by Romashka01


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Uzhgorod Municipal Transport Company purchased 10 low-floor buses 'Electron A18501'. 




































Source in Ukrainian


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

*Major repair of tram tracks in Odessa* 


















Pics by ArditiSSC


----------



## Edelweiss Kh (Jun 21, 2014)

Lviv gets 10 low-floor buses 'MAZ 203' (confirmed order: 100 buses)









Photo by Romashka01


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Light Rail*









Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Light Rail*



























Pics by Mic9N


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kharkiv*

*LAZ Е301*



























Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Kyiv Metro*

*"81-7021" Subway Car*








Link 

*"81-540.2К" Subway Car*








Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Lviv*

*Tatra KT4D*









Link


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Odessa*

New trolleybuses in Odessa (October 2018)









Link 









Link


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Lviv *

In the next few years, Lviv gets 250 electric buses























Новини - Меморандуму на поставку 250 електробусів для Львова підписано! ||| ЕлектронТранс


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

*Tram System in Kamianske*
























Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Black Cloud said:


> *Tram System in Kamianske*
> View attachment 570475
> 
> View attachment 570478
> ...


Any projects to link this tram with the one of adjoining city Dniepropretrovsk ?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Frenchlover said:


> Any projects to link this tram with the one of adjoining city Dniepropretrovsk ?


Nope, there are no project to link these two cities


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

Frenchlover said:


> Any projects to link this tram with the one of adjoining city Dniepropretrovsk ?


Of course not. The distance between cities is over 40 km.


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

* Bakhmut, Donetsk Region *

Bakhmutelectrotrans gets another batch of trolleybuses









Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Black Cloud said:


> Of course not. The distance between cities is over 40 km.


And not dence enough to justify building this intercity tram line (like in Cologne and Bonn, Karlsruhe, Zurich or Katowice). The distance is not problem to build the line, all you need is to have large passenger traffic between two cities.


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Ukraine, Rivne trolleybus in 2020





Ukraine, Lviv trolleybus in 2020





Ukraine, Lviv tram in 2020





Ukraine, Ivano frankivsk trolleybus in 2020





Ukraine, Chernivtsi trolleybus in 2020


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kamianske tramway route 1


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Ukraine, Ternopil trolleybus in 2020





Ukraine Khmelnytskyi trolleybus in 2020


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kamianske tramway route 4:


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Ukraine, Vinnytsia tram n 2020


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kamianske tram route 4:


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Ukraine, Vinnytsia trolleybus in 2020





Ukraine, Zhytomyr tram in 2020





Ukraine, Zhytomyr trolleybus in 2020





Ukraine , Kiev metro 2020


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Vinnitsia is about to recieve 70 more trams that previously operated in Zurich:




__ https://www.facebook.com/SAMorgunov/posts/1825027407648347


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Ukraine , Kyiv tram 2020





Ukraine , Kyiv trolleybus 2020





Ukraine , Odesa tram 2020





Ukraine , Odesa trolleybus 2020





Ukraine , Mykolaiv tram 2020


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Ukraine , Mykolaiv trolleybus 2020





Ukraine , Ukraine , Kryvyi Rih tram/MetroTram 2020





Ukraine , Ukraine , Kryvyi Rih trolleybus 2020





Ukraine , Dnipro tram 2020





Ukraine , Dnipro trolleybus 2020


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Druzhkivka tramway, videos from DmitryKTM5:


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Ukraine , Kamianske tram 2020


----------



## GT Transport (Nov 9, 2020)

Kyiv trams, UA


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Ukraine , Zaporizhzhia trolleybus 2020





Ukraine , Kharkiv tram 2020





Ukraine , Kharkiv trolleybus 2020





Ukraine , Kharkiv metro 2020


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

Ukraine , Poltava trolleybus 2020





Ukraine , Lutsk trolleybus 2020


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Full ride along Kamianske tram route 1:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kamianske tramway route 2:


----------



## Gintaras (Sep 19, 2019)

*Ex Europe trolleybuses in Ukraine*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kamianske tramway route 3:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kamianske tramway route 4:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Kamianske tram route 2:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Zaporizhia tram route 3:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Zaporizhia tram route 8:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Zaporizhia tram route 10:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Zaporizhia tram route 12:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Zaporizhia tram route 15:


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

The Christmas Trolleybus Parade in Odessa




































В Одесі пройшов парад новорічних тролейбусів (відео) – Автоцентр.ua


На одесских улицах 19 декабря можно было увидеть необычное зрелище – парад троллейбусов, украшенных яркими гирляндами. Не все знают, что такой проезд



www.autocentre.ua


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Gintaras said:


> Ukraine , Lutsk trolleybus 2020


New Livery*

















*Red and white are the historical colors of the Volyn Region, and Lutsk is the administrative and cultural capital of the Volyn Region.



























Луцьке підприємство електротранспорту - Головна сторінка










Волинські Новини


Актуальні новини Луцька й Волині, інтерв’ю, аналітика, мультимедіа, інтерактивне спілкування, думки експертів та блоги.




www.volynnews.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Vinnytsia*













Вінницька міська рада







www.vmr.gov.ua





*Lviv*
















Львівелектротранс – Транспортний портал міста


Раді вітати на офіційному сайті ЛКП «Львівелектротранс». Тут Ви дізнаєтесь не лише актуальну інформацію про рух електротранспорту, а й увесь громадський транспорт Львова.




let.org.ua


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

The first of 42 new trolleybuses* is already in service in Kherson

*The order is 42 trolleybuses 'AKSM-321' (BKM-Ukraine)
































https://www.facebook.com/kolykhaev.igor/posts/4778047628955300


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Mariupol before the war























*








*







*








© transphoto.org

*Mariupol now*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502669320303878152
















Громадське телебачення - Останні новини дня, всі надзвичайні новини в Україні | Громадське телебачення


Новини в Україні і світі. Надзвичайні новини сьогодні. Всі новини дня. Суспільство та культура. Політичні, економічні, спортивні новини. Громадське телебачення. - Читайте на Громадському




hromadske.ua





















'Mariupol is now just hell': Survivors and drone footage reveal the scale of destruction – KION546


By Olga Voitovich, Ivana Kottasová, Jack Guy and Paul P. Murphy, CNN Conditions in Mariupol are “unbearable” and “just hell,” residents who fled the besieged city in southeastern Ukraine have told CNN, as shocking drone footage and satellite photos emerged showing the utter devastation wrought...




kion546.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Before the war, Mariupol had one of the best trolleybus systems in Europe.
















































© transphoto.org


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

Hopefully Russia will pay for damages on public transport they've caused with their military aggression and war on Ukraine.


----------

